# Alsa Princess



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

*Ailsa Princess*

Built in Italy for Sealink/s Stranraer-Larne service and taken leaving Stranraer in 1977.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

NOw is under greek flag of minoan lines and the name is EXPRESS ADONIS
italian built by BREDA 1971.
hi


----------



## proud_ionian (Jun 23, 2005)

*express adonis*

laid up in piraeus grand harbour since march 2005. owned by Hellenic Seaways (joint subsidiary of Minoan Lines and Attica ). 

according to greek shipfriends she may be sold for scrap


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

*Ailsa Princess - Earl Harold*

Think this vessel ended her days with Sealink or "British Ferries" as Earl Harold on the Weymouth Cherbourg run - not sure where she went after that??


----------



## proud_ionian (Jun 23, 2005)

She is in Greece since 1989. First as Dimitra for GA Ferries 1989-1994, then as Nais Express for Agapitos Lines and from 2000 till date she is Express Adonis for Hellenic Seaways (ex Hellas Ferries).

_*Look here*_ to see a nice collection of photos and Adonis's history in English. _*More photos*_ but with comments in Greek in Efoplistis' Magazine photo gallery.


----------

